# NetBeans - eigene Komponenten in Palette einbinden



## Cheefrocker (19. Jan 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hätte da eine Frage. Ist es möglich zb ein Textfield abzuleiten, ihm andere Eigenschaften zuzuweisen(z.b das er beim kriegen des Fokus die Farbe wechselt. ) und es trotzdem in einer IDE wie Eclipse, JBuilder im Designmodus anzeigen zu lassen???

Das Problem ist, dass ich grössere Programme erstellen muss(Grössenordnung: Frame mit  > 25000 Zeilen Code. Dabei ist der Designmodus unverzichtbar. Ich benutze momentan Jbuilder). Das Problem ist das ich mich dann nicht an die OOP halten kann.

Wie Krieg ich jetzt eine IDE wie Jbuilder und Objektorientierte Programmierung unter einem Hut. Kann ich Komponenten ableiten und sie trotzdem ganz normal im Designmodus angucken bzw eventuell bearbeiten??




Könnt Ihr mir bitte diesbezüglich paar tipps geben wie ich das handlen kann???

Danke für alle!!!


 :wink:

_L-ectron-X hat diesen Beitrag am 15.01.2007 um 17:25 editiert.
Titel geändert_


----------



## AlArenal (19. Jan 2006)

Wie soll man "Das Problem ist das ich mich dann nicht an die OOP halten kann." verstehen?

Die Paletten des JBuilder kann man selbst um weitere Komponenten erweitern. Wenn du deine eigenen abgeleiteten Komponenten sauber programmierst, gibt es keine Probleme. Ich benutze zwar schon ne ganze Weile keinen JBuilder mehr (nehme JFormDesigner für UI-Stöpseln), aber das funktionierte damals soweit (und tuts in meinem JFD auch). 

Wo du da in Bezug auf OOP Probleme sieht, verstehe ich aber nicht. Ich habe eigene Panels mit allerlei Anzeige- und Steuerelementen, die ich in div. Anwendungen benutze und problemlos wiederverwenden kann - muss man eben etwas Gehirnschmalz investieren.

25.0000 Zeilen Code in einem einzigen Frame hört sich für mich nach Spaghetti an....


----------



## André Uhres (19. Jan 2006)

Mit NetBeans 5.0 :
New File->Java GUI Forms->Bean Form->Superclass:javax.swing.JTextField->Properties anpassen->kompilieren
->Source->Tools->Add to Palette...->Palette Categories:Beans->fertig!
Die neue Komponente steht dann im Design Modus in der Palette zur Verfügung wie jede andere Komponente.

[EDIT] Bei mir ging es plötzlich nicht mehr. Jetzt geht's wieder  : ich musste eine library erstellen, 
dort die jar mit der bean hinzufügen und dann im palette manager die bean von der library holen.


----------

